# Ezekiel Hopkins: The covenant of works had no place for repentance



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 24, 2019)

A useful reminder that mono-covenantalism is dangerous nonsense:

The Gospel admits of Repentance after our Falls, and restores us again to the Favour of God upon our true Humiliation: but the Law as a Covenant of Works, left no room for Repentance, but required perfect Obedience without the least Failure; and in case of Non-performance, nothing was to be expected but the Execution of that Death it threatened.

For the reference, see Ezekiel Hopkins: The covenant of works had no place for repentance.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

